# DIY $35 goat feeder that holds 50-60lb bale



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, new member, just wanted to throw this up hear in case any was thinking of making their own waste reducing hay feeder! I make them with 3, 8ft 2x4's, then fence staple 3ft tall welded wire 2x4 mesh fencing to is. All you need is a saw, tin snips, hammer and a drill to make them! Has cut my hay waste in half and a 50lb bale lasts six of my Nigerian Dwarfs 5 days now! Not advertising or trying to sell anything, just sharing my idea.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Like the idea using welded wire mesh! Nice job!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Smart.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Love that idea! You know we goat owners are constantly on the search for a better hay feeder! :ty:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to TGS and sharing your ideas.
It Looks great, what are its dimensions? I need to build something soon for my ND's.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

I will take some measurements this morning for you of the exact dimensions! 


GoofyGoat said:


> Welcome to TGS and sharing your ideas.
> It Looks great, what are its dimensions? I need to build something soon for my ND's.


 will


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Welcome to TGS and sharing your ideas.
> It Looks great, what are its dimensions? I need to build something soon for my ND's.


Here's all the major measurements for it, hope that helps!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Paul Randall said:


> View attachment 152781
> View attachment 152775
> View attachment 152777
> View attachment 152779
> ...


It does help! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that! I really appreciate it. It might just be perfect for my run in barn. 
Oh, what size fence staples did you use? 
Sorry I'm picking your brain but I hate buying the wrong things


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> It does help! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that! I really appreciate it. It might just be perfect for my run in barn.
> Oh, what size fence staples did you use?
> Sorry I'm picking your brain but I hate buying the wrong things


No problem! I used 3/4" galvanized fence staples, few bucks for a box from tractor supply. Happy building!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Update on this feeder, both still work well, only issue was that I had to patch the bucks feeder because they broke some of the weeds on the wire. May have been the cheap Lowe’s welded wire but if I did a feeder for them again I would use left over woven wire from the fencing or buy higher quality welded wire, definitely cut way down on waste though!


----------

